# Nicole Cooke wins the Women's Road Race



## il sogno (Jul 15, 2002)

Let's hear it for Nicole Cooke ladies and gents. She rode the competition off her wheels to get the gold. 



.


----------



## iliveonnitro (Feb 19, 2006)

She crashed?

That's an ugly kit. The face is awesome, though.


----------



## Andrea138 (Mar 10, 2008)

Badass


----------



## il sogno (Jul 15, 2002)

iliveonnitro said:


> She crashed?
> 
> That's an ugly kit. The face is awesome, though.


Hey, I like the kit. It's got a classy subdued look to it. 

Yeah she must've crashed. Her leg looks nasty.


----------



## orbit (Feb 7, 2007)

Anyone else watch the race? (We were extremely lucky to have the entire thing broadcast on free to air here and, double woohoo, with Phil Ligett commentating). Horrible conditions, I'm surprised there weren't more spills.


----------



## il sogno (Jul 15, 2002)

orbit said:


> Anyone else watch the race? (We were extremely lucky to have the entire thing broadcast on free to air here and, double woohoo, with Phil Ligett commentating). Horrible conditions, I'm surprised there weren't more spills.


We didn't have Phil. We had Craig Hummer and Paul Sherwin. 

And they would only cut back to the race in between breaks with other sports.


----------



## Beekeeper (Aug 22, 2006)

There are 55 minutes worth of highlights on the bbc iplayer site. Not sure if you can access it from other countries though. Oh, and the commentary is horrendous.


----------



## il sogno (Jul 15, 2002)

Beekeeper said:


> There are 55 minutes worth of highlights on the bbc iplayer site. Not sure if you can access it from other countries though. Oh, and the commentary is horrendous.


Yes, we can't access it from the US.


----------



## Dr_John (Oct 11, 2005)

> Yeah she must've crashed. Her leg looks nasty.


I'm not sure about that. I watched the entire race and only saw two crashes (the Korean and the Chinese). But she's definitely got a knee problem. Check out these photos from the TT. While she's warming up it looks fine, but by the end it's very ugly:


----------

